# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Old photos - a hodgepodge of musicians - folkies +

## Mark Gunter

A few pics of "young" folkies for anyone interested in any of these guys.

The requisite mandolin photo - Jethro Burns with Steve Goodman



Bill Monroe appeared at Newport Folk the year this photo was taken, sorry, don't have the date or a photo of Bill there. Here's Kris Kristofferson flanked by James Monroe (left) and Jerry Jeff Walker (right)



Glenn Campbell, Jimmy Webb, Harry Nilsson



Dylan goes electric, tours Europe ...

Behind Dylan is drummer Mickey Jones, far away faded head of Alfred Grossman (manager), Rick Danko, half of Robbie Robertson's head, Richard Manuel in the black hat ... not sure, but it might be a non-bearded Garth Hudson with dark glasses in the far rear.

----------

chuxster, 

Denny Gies, 

loess, 

Mandobart, 

Michael Manley, 

NursingDaBlues, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

tree

----------


## David Lewis

Fabulous! Thanks mark.

----------


## Tavy

Cracking stuff!

----------


## ChesterJones

That’s one young Silver Tongued Devil there! Great pics. You took all these? :Disbelief:

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Thats one young Silver Tongued Devil there! Great pics. You took all these?


No, I sometimes share some of the non-copyrighted photos from Marina Jason. Marina was an act manager and event organizer for numerous big name folk acts, and has quite a collection. Some she took herself, and others she simply collected over the years. There are plenty of grassers and country artists she knows well, along with folk and folk-rock type people, and she has a lot of unpublished photos that she shares with a closed group I belong to. She's happy for us to share them, but pretty guarded about letting people into the group.

----------

ChesterJones, 

David Lewis, 

Simon DS

----------


## Mark Gunter

Check out Don & Phil, finishing a set at The Bitter End, NYC 1969.

----------

brunello97, 

chuxster, 

NursingDaBlues

----------


## Mark Gunter

Leon Russell, Glen Campbell, Waylon Jennings

----------

bbcee, 

brunello97, 

chuxster, 

Mandobart, 

NursingDaBlues, 

tree

----------


## Mark Gunter

Peter Rowan, WSM, Carolyn Hester

----------

bbcee, 

brunello97, 

chuxster, 

John Soper, 

Mandobart, 

NursingDaBlues

----------


## tree

Glen Campbell looks pretty much the same in most photos, but young Leon and Waylon . . . whoa! 

Would love to know the year on that photo. Mid-sixties "wrecking crew" vintage I'd guess.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Baez sisters meet the Beatles, 1968

 
George Harrison shows some of his jazz chord licks to the Baez sisters while Ringo looks on. L-R: Mimi Farina, Joan & Pauline.

----------

Bill Cameron, 

brunello97

----------


## David Lewis

These are fantastic photos! Thanks again Mark.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Vassar Clements, John Hartford, Norman Blake

----------

allenhopkins, 

fentonjames, 

NursingDaBlues, 

tree

----------


## Mark Gunter

Woody Guthrie (left) Alan Lomax (right)

----------

Nevin

----------


## Bill McCall

Nice, but you must be really old

----------


## MikeZito

> Leon Russell, Glen Campbell, Waylon Jennings


Gee - Leon and Waylon haven't changed a bit . . . I just wonder which one of them was the practical joker that cut Glen's tie in half.

----------


## Mark Gunter

This one interested me because of young Woody Guthrie on fiddle.

L - R:
Sis Cunningham (accordion), Cisco Houston (guitar), Woody Guthrie (fiddle), Pete Seeger (banjo), Bess Lomax (mandolin)

----------

Nevin

----------


## Simon DS

Great photos Mark, love the compositions, so good to see that the stars were people!  :Smile:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

I'm thinking about printing this one to hang on the wall!

----------

MarkusSpiel, 

NursingDaBlues, 

tree

----------


## MarkusSpiel

Love that Nancy and Norman picture! Do you have a file and would send it to me? The picture in wall idea is great   :Smile:

----------


## allenhopkins

> Vassar Clements, John Hartford, Norman Blake


Mark, where was this one taken?  I can see Tut Taylor's Dobro behind the mic stand.

One of the best spontaneous on-stage collaborations I ever saw was at the Fox Hollow Festival in Petersburg NY, 1971 or '72.  Hartford's _Aero-Plain_ band was there, Clements, Blake and Taylor, and David Bromberg and VT fiddler Alan Stowell joined them onstage.  Blake had just guested on Bromberg's debut album, and the whole augmented band was amazing.

Golden memories...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...Do you have a file and would send it to me? ...


Right click on the image and follow the prompts.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Vassar Clements, John Hartford, Norman Blake


John Hartford is playing a Stromberg-Voisenet (Kay) banjo. That I haven't seen.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Mark, where was this one taken?  I can see Tut Taylor's Dobro behind the mic stand.


I don't have the exact date or place, but that is indeed the Aereo-Plain band.



Tut Taylor, Vassar, Norman & John. Unknown man sitting on a cage or trap.

----------

allenhopkins, 

NursingDaBlues

----------


## Mark Gunter

Anybody up for a game of who's who? I can name only five of the folks in this line-up. Who do you see?

Attachment 184147

----------


## tree

link doesn't work for me

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I think the attachment failed.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sorry, here it is (hopefully)



Tut Taylor, Bill, Vassar, John Hartford looking like Sam, ??, ??, Norman Blake

----------

NursingDaBlues

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's there. Is that a young Mark O'Connor next to John Hartford looking like Sam??

----------


## Jeff Mando

Great stuff, Mark!  Makes me feel old, but that's OK..... :Cool:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I think Byron B. behind Vassar.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Those are great guesses. Does look like Berkline behind Vassar, I'll buy that. There might be an easy way to find out if that's Mark O'Connor next to John.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Norman, John and Tut

----------

NursingDaBlues

----------


## NickR

The unknown man in the photo has taken the bird from the cage and is showing it to the photographer.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## V70416

Love the pic of Norman&Nancy. 

Nancy Blake has been inspirational to me in making music an integral part of my life.

----------


## june39

Kenny Kosek maybe

----------


## Bogle

Regarding Mark's photo posted on 3/10: The fiddler is not Mark O'Connor but appears to be (as pointed out by june39)Kenny Kosek. Looks like Jack Hicks on banjo and Joe Stuart with the guitar next to Norman.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks Bogle & june39 ... I assumed june39 was referring to that photo. I've been discussing some stuff with Mark O'Connor in recent weeks, but he hasn't responded about the photo, so I was thinking that might be a bad guess.

----------


## Mark Gunter

A "To do" list written by Johnny Cash, undated

----------


## Mark Gunter

A couple more interesting casual folkie pics.



Gordon Lightfoot, Bob Dylan & Roger McGuinn




Paul Simon, Leonard Cohen, Keith Richards, Chuck Berry

----------

40bpm, 

Louise NM, 

tree

----------


## Louise NM

What was the occasion for Simon, Cohen, Richards, and Berry being in the same place? Fabulous photo—I love JFK watching over them.

----------


## Mark Gunter

I don't know the occasion, Louise. There are many possibilities. I like the joy on their faces.

----------


## mclaugh

Looks like this event:

https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/...t-jfk-library/

----------

Jess L., 

Louise NM, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## tree

I swear, sometimes I think Keith Richards might outlive us all

----------


## rcc56

And Jerry Lee Lewis might outlive Keith . . .

----------


## seg

John Sebastian,Bob, and Rambling Jack

----------

cayuga red, 

Mark Gunter, 

tree

----------


## tree

And somehow I can't help but see Keith on the back of the Stones album in Dylan's left hand . . .

----------


## Mark Gunter

RIP

Levon and John Prine, Newport, 1993

----------

NursingDaBlues, 

tree

----------


## Mark Gunter

Okay, I see Bonnie there, which one is Clyde?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

There's really only 2 actual hillbillies in that picture.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Well dressed hillbillies, too.

----------


## Mark Gunter

A couple of these kids grew to be famous folkies of the sixties.

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

tree

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Tom and Jerry  :Smile: 

You can still see who they are looking at their faces even at that age.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Their faces and their relative heights. Me you & Julio.

----------

brunello97, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Their faces and their relative heights. Me you & Julio.


The only living boys in New York.  :Cool: 

I was shocked that the tall one was that close to the short one's height at that point.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## brunello97

> I was shocked that the tall one was that close to the short one's height at that point.


Wikipedia has AG topping off at 5'9".  _Relatively_ tall considering his partner is 5'3".
Both numbers coming as a bit of surprise to me.

Mick

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I took AG to be taller than that. I guess when you hang with shorter people others will think that. I remember thinking basketball player Dave Twardzik was short. Then I met him. He was much taller than I am but much shorter than his teammates.

----------


## Mark Gunter

In that old photo, shorty is in the foreground.

----------


## NursingDaBlues

Thank you, Mark, for sharing these terrific images. My coming of age was during the sixties. By 1973, my musical sail had me following the course set by Blake, Hartford, Clements, et al. While these photos don’t necessarily make me long for the “good old days,” they do bring back memories of unforgettable times, journeys, and opportunities.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Thank you, Mark, for sharing these terrific images. My coming of age was during the sixties. By 1973, my musical sail had me following the course set by Blake, Hartford, Clements, et al. While these photos don’t necessarily make me long for the “good old days,” they do bring back memories of unforgettable times, journeys, and opportunities.


IIRC, you are from my home state of Louisiana and I think we're about the same age. I was a child of the 60's (b.Jan1955) and early 70's. I learned folk & mountain music from my relatives and from my dad's records, he played folk and country on the guitar ... by the time I turned 11, I was swiping my older sister's Elvis records and trying to learn the Beatles on dad's guitar, and a cheap little organ my cousin had swiped from his older sister. We were gonna be rock & roll musicians.

I explored a lot of music, but never far from Folk, Blues, Country, Gospel and Classic Rock. That all goes together for me. I fell into the hippie/beatnick stuff pretty easily when the folk revival was influencing everything.

----------

NursingDaBlues

----------


## NursingDaBlues

> IIRC, you are from my home state of Louisiana and I think we're about the same age. I was a child of the 60's (b.Jan1955) and early 70's. I learned folk & mountain music from my relatives and from my dad's records, he played folk and country on the guitar ... by the time I turned 11, I was swiping my older sister's Elvis records and trying to learn the Beatles on dad's guitar, and a cheap little organ my cousin had swiped from his older sister. We were gonna be rock & roll musicians.
> 
> I explored a lot of music, but never far from Folk, Blues, Country, Gospel and Classic Rock. That all goes together for me. I fell into the hippie/beatnick stuff pretty easily when the folk revival was influencing everything.


Yes, my claim to fame is being a simple Louisiana boy. Home was a very small town – not much more than a crossroads – in north Louisiana. I’m just a bit older than you, but it sounds like we have similar influences. My father and grandfather were both pretty good guitar players who thought Ernest, Kitty, and Hank hung the moon, but they still taught me to respect all types of music. I went to a small country church where the old hymnals and gospel quartets gave me something that I could hang my hat on – although I didn’t realize it until a few years down the road. I, too, ventured into different territories in the sixties, which included the usual rock and roll suspects. There were also a couple of Louisiana bands that made me sit up and pay attention like The Boogie Kings and The Gripping Force. But there were others that really influenced me: Otis Redding and Percy sledge were in the mix, as were The Band, Poco, the Byrds, even the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. That music led me to Prine, Hartford, Blake, Clements, many of the Laurel Canyon artists, Old and In the Way, and others who played and sang music that filled my soul.  Yep, good memories. Good influences. Thank you for giving me reason to remember.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## William Smith

This is from the early 1970's when Uncle Gene Johnson was joined by his mando/tenor hero John Duffey-I heard that John was poking fun at Uncle Gene till he heard him play! John had a whole new respect for Uncle Gene!

Darn I can't rotate this old photo-any help?

----------


## William Smith

This is one from the late 1960's "The Smith Bros from upstate NY/Sugar Grove PA area with My Grandpa big Bill Smith on Uncle Dick's 37 Herringbone and Great Uncle Dick Smith on banjo and a young Uncle Gene Johnson on his new mandolin #75305 Feb. 18th 1924 Loar F-5! Came from the original owner-well to a shop first Stutzmans then to Uncle Gene!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for sharing, William, these are great!


John Duffy & Gene Johnson


Smith Brothers

----------

oliverkollar, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

I'll try and find a few more oldies that I have of my family, The one with Uncle Gene and Duffey was when Uncle Gene played with the II Generation-listen to those old records and you'll here some mighty fine mandolin playing!!!

----------

Mark Gunter, 

oliverkollar

----------


## Mark Gunter

Great picture of LEADBELLY!

Woody Guthrie & Huddie Ledbetter (Lead Belly)

----------

Chris Gray, 

Dennis Satterlee

----------


## Bob Bass

Hi Mark-

I'm pretty sure that's a young Ronnie Gilbert in the lower right hand corner of that Woody & Huddie picture.

----------


## William Smith

[ATTACH=CONFIG]190723                                           Here is Glenn Moore and His Cousins  "My Grandpa Big Bill Smith on Mandolin" in 1974 I believe when he lived out in California, Modesto, Grass Valley area.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

> Hi Mark-
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's a young Ronnie Gilbert in the lower right hand corner of that Woody & Huddie picture.


Hey Bob, sure looks like Ronnie there, down to the schmaltzy earrings. Quite a beauty there!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Here ya go, William:

----------

William Smith

----------

